# SD Juvies



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sunday was a great hunt. 4 of us killed 80. The birds I have been hunting have dwindled now to small numbers(100 or less) that aren't leaving the section they are roosting on to feed. Good hunting!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Great pics and nice spread!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Very Nice! :beer: Great looking spot !


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

nice work, saw on the news its pretty hot down there


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Good to see others are still getting out and killing birds. 5 man limit by 9:30 on Saturday morning.








The whole 150 decoy spread


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome guys, I'm so jealous. Reminds me of hunting Canada's almost, doesn't it?? 8)


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

ac


----------



## JaSchwa2 (Mar 16, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## JaSchwa2 (Mar 16, 2008)

northerngoosehunter said:


> Looking at a picture like this gives me mixed emotions. I know this sounds selfish, but I can explain myself. The feeling I get when I hear of a hunt like this is the same feeling I get when I see a buddy take a really good looking girl home from the bar. Of course you're happy for him, but more than anything you're mad that it's not you going home with her. So I can say I am happy that you guys pounded her, but a part of me wishes she would have gone home by herself and waited for me to find her.


Have you ever considered consoling?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats, way to stay on those birds!!!



> Looking at a picture like this gives me mixed emotions. I know this sounds selfish, but I can explain myself. The feeling I get when I hear of a hunt like this is the same feeling I get when I see a buddy take a really good looking girl home from the bar. Of course you're happy for him, but more than anything you're mad that it's not you going home with her. So I can say I am happy that you guys pounded her, but a part of me wishes she would have gone home by herself and waited for me to find her.


 :roll:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Great shoot Tim!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Very Nice Shootin! it already seems like forever since my last hunt. Thanks for sharin the pics. guys! :beer:


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the nice hunts!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

JaSchwa2 said:


> northerngoosehunter said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at a picture like this gives me mixed emotions. I know this sounds selfish, but I can explain myself. The feeling I get when I hear of a hunt like this is the same feeling I get when I see a buddy take a really good looking girl home from the bar. Of course you're happy for him, but more than anything you're mad that it's not you going home with her. So I can say I am happy that you guys pounded her, but a part of me wishes she would have gone home by herself and waited for me to find her.
> ...


i agree with the counsoling part. i think you might need it.

looks like fun tho.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Hmmm, I thought most people on this site had a sense of humor, but I guess I was mistaken. I was just trying to express my feelings for when people I know have hunts like this. One side of me is extremely happy for them, but the other side is extremely jealous. Are you guys telling me you don't get jealous when you know someone who had a hunt like this? Anyhow, it was just a metaphor; perhaps some of you are a bit too literal for my sense of humor.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Tim, where was my phone call? JK

Nice job buddy!! :beer:


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Jeff,

Sorry buddy. It was one of those hunts that all came together at about 10pm.(permission, hunters, when to meet, who's trailer. All that good stuff.) Didn't think you could make it over from MN on such short notice. Maybe next time Jeff.


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice looking shoot im a little jeleous


----------

